# Southern Var. leg problem.



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

One of my Southern's has something wrong with it's leg as you can see in the picture's. It looks as though its some sort of fluid build up or possibly a tumor. It eats fine and is otherwise healthy in every respect. It seems to move around without any difficulty. Should I be concerned?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

That's weird Ryan. Never seen that before. Wish I had an answer for you.


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

She's (at least I think it's a she) gets around just fine and is quite chubby. I'm assuming attempting to lance it would probably not be a good idea?


----------



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

Seems very similar to this,
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/95601-escudo-tumor-cyst.html


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

iRyan said:


> She's (at least I think it's a she) gets around just fine and is quite chubby. I'm assuming attempting to lance it would probably not be a good idea?


Definitely wouldn't try to do that.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

By "lance" I assume you mean poke with something sharp? I also wouldn't recommend that.

My non-expert guess is that it's some sort of local infection that's causing inflammation. Do you have ARS handy? I believe soaking in ARS helps the swelling go down.

I would recommend QTing for observation and taking the frog to a vet if the condition doesn't improve.


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

It's been swollen for quite some time to be honest. Doesn't seem to get any bigger or smaller. If it was going to infect the other frogs I assume it would have happened by now, she's been in a tank with at least two of them for about a year now, maybe just a little less. 

What's ARS? I haven't looked but I'd say the odds of finding a vet for exotics in El Paso is slim to none. This place is kind of the largest backwater town in the US.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

iRyan said:


> It's been swollen for quite some time to be honest. Doesn't seem to get any bigger or smaller. If it was going to infect the other frogs I assume it would have happened by now, she's been in a tank with at least two of them for about a year now, maybe just a little less.
> 
> What's ARS? I haven't looked but I'd say the odds of finding a vet for exotics in El Paso is slim to none. This place is kind of the largest backwater town in the US.


ARS = Amphibian Ringers Solution. Search for it on the forum. You can order it online. Ringer Solution, Amphibian, Laboratory Grade, 1 L | Carolina.com

I would recommend QTing the frog, not to keep whatever is affecting the frog from affecting your other frogs, but so that you can keep a close eye on the frog and it's condition. It would also eliminate any variables that might be making the frog's condition worse or interfering with the healing process.

If the fog has been afflicted for a long time (like several weeks) that is a cause for concern, as it's immune system isn't in good enough shape to fight whatever is afflicting it. I really recommend QTing it.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

It's hard to tell from the photos but does the back edge of the swollen leg look discolored? I agree that it might be swelling due to infection. ARS might help with the swelling. I would see about taking him in to a vet to check for infection.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

ive read on the boards about people recommending neosporin (without painkillers) for minor infections. I don't think I've read about the outcome of using neosporin (with you can also find as any "triple antibiotic cream").


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Ryan, Dr. koplos at the emergency animal clinic on airway MIGHT be able to help. He is the zoo's backup vet and cares for quite a few herps. Worth a shot, might be costly tho.

I can say I've used triple antibiotic on amphibians before at the zoo. Granted this was under veterinary direction. Basically we dabbed a small amount on a lesion on a newt.


----------

